# New Heron 18



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just thought I'd share a few photos of my new Heron 18 I picked up over the weekend. Have already taken her out a few times and she runs fast, smooth, and dry. Had a chance to pole around a bit as well and poles really well, even though a stiff breeze. Almost done with the break-in and looking forward to getting her in the salt and on some fish.

Big thanks to Mel and Rose and the whole team over at Salt Marsh. They did an incredible job with communication and helping me build a badass boat. Happy to talk to anyone who wants a recommendation on the process and my experience with them.





  








Heron 18 on the water




__
Hhaine20


__
Jun 18, 2019











  








Picking up the Heron 18




__
Hhaine20


__
Jun 18, 2019











  








Heron 18 on Trailer




__
Hhaine20


__
Jun 18, 2019


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

22’ trailer tip to motor end? Or?


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Poomay said:


> 22’ trailer tip to motor end? Or?


21' 3" with the swing tounge


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

...very nice p


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I like it, great builder rep, enjoy!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats, man. Sweet rig!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

That came out great! You’ll soon find out that the wait was well worth it.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> That came out great! You’ll soon find out that the wait was well worth it.


Thanks Walter! I love the way it turned out. Exceeded my expectations in every way.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Richard Bosela (Mar 2, 2019)

Is that Sea Foam green color


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Richard Bosela said:


> Is that Sea Foam green color


The color is aqua mist from the awlgrip color chart. Sea foam is much more saturated.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What kinda speeds u gettin out of the Suzuki 90hp?


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What kinda speeds u gettin out of the Suzuki 90hp?


I am still working through the break-in period so haven't really hit it hard for too long. I was crusing at 32-34mph around 4500rpm. When I hit it full throttle I was hitting right at 40mph at 5500rpm but backed it down pretty quickly.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats man it came out sweet!


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

What prop do you have?


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Haler said:


> What prop do you have?


I have the standard 3 blade prop that came with the Suzuki from Salt Marsh. I'm not exactly sure what that is.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

You are going to love it more with each day! Good luck with her.


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Came out nice.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing boat. Could you run her with yourself and 3 teenagers (12-14 year olds)?


----------



## Tom Michuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Hhaine20 said:


> Just thought I'd share a few photos of my new Heron 18 I picked up over the weekend. Have already taken her out a few times and she runs fast, smooth, and dry. Had a chance to pole around a bit as well and poles really well, even though a stiff breeze. Almost done with the break-in and looking forward to getting her in the salt and on some fish.
> 
> Big thanks to Mel and Rose and the whole team over at Salt Marsh. They did an incredible job with communication and helping me build a badass boat. Happy to talk to anyone who wants a recommendation on the process and my experience with them.
> 
> ...


Love the setup...repowering my heron with a suzuki 90hp as well..I see you went digital gauge..which set-up did you go with C10?

I'm back and forth between C10 vs MFG4..any insight would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

